# Tank crackers



## Viper_SA (13/3/21)

Sorry if there is a similar post to this, but it's almost 2am and insomnia is diminishing my ability to properly search. I have never had a plastic tank before until I got my Pioneer MTL RTA. Was hoping to find a list of safe bakery/dessert juices. I know by now that Pompous Pom's Miss Daisy is safe. Is Frosteez safe to use?
Thanks in advance for your responses. I believe the Pioneer has a PTMC "glass" and not polycarbonate

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)

Sour flavors
Malic acid
Citrus acid
Cinnamon
is the few I know of .

Here is another list I found:
Wintergreen juice or flavoring
TPA ripe banana flavoring
TPA honeysuckle flavoring
TPA maraschino cherry flavoring
TPA cherry blossom flavoring
TPA root beer flavoring
Mrs. T's strawberry shortcake, snickerdoodle
KBV Hummingbird nectar
mimosa(because of the orange)
cola (because of cinnamon)?
Vapor Renu Teaberry, cherry vanilla (possibly most of their flavors)
Oil based/e liquid that conains essential oils, when mixed with pg/vg, creates esters which will crack plastics
E liquids that contain triacetin, used in vg liquids to carry flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Sour flavors
> Malic acid
> Citrus acid
> Cinnamon
> is the few I know of .



Thanks, as far as I know this is a problem with citrus flavors.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (13/3/21)

Are the compound make-up of most plastic tanks different these days to prevent cracking? and most plastic tanks are referred to lazily (I'm guilty) as PC whatever the actual plastic is, a genuine question because i have heard of those on @ARYANTO's list are plastic tank crackers but have used all those TPA flavours with plastic tanks (3 of them regularly) and also quite often use Cinnamon yet i have never had a tank crack! Maybe just been lucky!

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

Why not replace the plastic with glass and be done with your concerns  ... Try these guys Glassblowing Industries
I've used them to make up a few glass tanks for me, (_albeit mine breaking through bumps and knocks as apposed acidic? juice_), and the bonus is they are less than half the price of store bought replacement glass. 
I also typically sneak in an extra mm in length, (which on a 24mm dia glass tank, will provide almost half a ml of additional capacity )

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Timwis (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Why not replace the plastic with glass and be done with your concerns  ... Try these guys Glassblowing Industries
> I've used them to make up a few glass tanks for me, (_albeit mine breaking through bumps and knocks as apposed acidic? juice_), and the bonus is they are less than half the price of store bought replacement glass.
> I also typically sneak in an extra mm in length, (which on a 24mm dia glass tank, will provide almost half a ml of additional capacity )


Do they also supply the extra 1mm chimney extension so the extra 1mm in length glass actually fits?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Do they also supply the extra 1mm chimney extension so the extra 1mm in length glass actually fits?


There is a proviso on the additional 1mm ... that you have enough thread and or play to get away with it  ... to which I'm managed to get away with it on all the tanks I've replaced glass on so far ... nonetheless ... confirm it with a vernier beforehand.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Why not replace the plastic with glass and be done with your concerns  ... Try these guys Glassblowing Industries
> I've used them to make up a few glass tanks for me, (_albeit mine breaking through bumps and knocks as apposed acidic? juice_), and the bonus is they are less than half the price of store bought replacement glass.
> I also typically sneak in an extra mm in length, (which on a 24mm dia glass tank, will provide almost half a ml of additional capacity )



Problem with the Pioneer is that the threading is on the acrylic part. I doubt they'll be able to thread a glass section... But thanks for the link. Always good to know

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Problem with the Pioneer is that the threading is on the acrylic part. I doubt they'll be able to thread a glass section... But thanks for the link. Always good to know



That's a pity, as I doubt they could make up a threaded glass section

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> There is a proviso on the additional 1mm ... that you have enough thread and or play to get away with it  ... to which I'm managed to get away with it on all the tanks I've replaced glass on so far ... nonetheless ... confirm it with a vernier beforehand.


So which are the tanks this has worked on then? because i can't think of a single tank i own which would allow for a glass 1mm bigger in length to fit even with your explanation, i just don't want people ordering glass sections for their tanks thinking they will get an extra ml of capacity to find out they don't even fit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

Timwis said:


> So which are the tanks this has worked on then? because i can't think of a single tank i own which would allow for a glass 1mm bigger in length to fit even with your explanation, i just don't want people ordering glass sections for their tanks thinking they will get an extra ml of capacity to find out they don't even fit!



These are ones I've managed to easily squeeze extra length onto. The assumption is that you use your gumption, and check before ordering, (_worst case scenario is that you could sand the glass height down easily with 1000 grit water paper_).
Zeus X
Zeus Single Coil
Destiny
Fat Rabbit
Fat Pig, (You can go an additional 1.7mm)
MD

There will be others in the future as I do tend to bump them over in my workshop fairly regularly

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (13/3/21)

Would they do a bubble glass if you asked them ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Would they do a bubble glass if you asked them ?



I'm sure they could Stranger, as they make specialised scientific glassware. 
I have been tempted to ask them to make some "_extra girth_" tanks, yet never gotten around to it, as I've typically wanted "_quick fixes_" to replace broken glass, or non standard heights, where I have modified tanks (_such as when I was experimenting with Zeus chimneys_).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Would they do a bubble glass if you asked them ?


That would make more sense to get extra capacity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> These are ones I've managed to easily squeeze extra length onto. The assumption is that you use your gumption, and check before ordering, (_worst case scenario is that you could sand the glass height down easily with 1000 grit water paper_).
> Zeus X
> Zeus Single Coil
> Destiny
> ...


So with this glass now hanging on by a thread literally which you may have to sand down to even allow for that, how do you compensate for the loss of flavour because you have now increased the chamber size! Come on use your "gumption"!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

Timwis said:


> So with this glass now hanging on by a thread literally which you may have to sand down to even allow for that, how do you compensate for the loss of flavour because you have now increased the chamber size! Come on use your "gumption"!



All I can say is;
You clearly don't know about stacked errors in mass manufacture, and how it is already compensated for in allowances elsewhere, also, how many threads of metric fine are required to securely hold a tank together.
I appreciate that you may well have more experience in evaluating mods and tanks from a subjective aesthetic and flavour perspective than I do, however you are stepping into a domain and attempting to argue in a domain that you know little of. Had you been an engineer, and come at me with a sound technical argument, we could have a great debate, and I question why you feel the need to argue based on nonsensical opinion?

As a little edification with respect to manufacturing tolerances.
When items are hand made / prototyped, they can be made to exacting tolerances, as anything out of spec is simply discarded, however in the real world, manufacture needs to take into account ALL errors as a plus an minus tolerance, and added together, to which the final "design for manufacture", must provide allowances for same.

Lets look at glass, as it has possibly the worst manufactured error, that a good tank will have to take into account;
As can be seen below, using one of the more common sizes, 24mm od, (highlit), the od is + or minus 0.23mm, so it could be anything from 23.77 to 24.23mm, the inner dimensions now can vary by an additional amount, to which we now add the error, so in the case of a 1.2mm wall thickness, the inner dimension can vary up and down by another 0.05mm PLUS the outer wall variance.

The height is the worst however, as the tubes are cut and the the edge then heated to a point that the corners melt to provide a smooth edge, to which each cuts tollerance is ... taaadaaaaaa ... 0.5mm
You'll note that there are two cuts on a glass tube making it 2 * 0.5mm = 1mm, so the design engineers take this error into account, and halve this as a + and - error, meaning the deck can compensate for + and minus 0.5mm without any variance off design spec.

Now you come along and request replacement glass cut to the high end of the spec, +1mm) ... Is it catered for ... Yes if proper industrialisation protocols have been followed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> All I can say is;
> You clearly don't know about stacked errors in mass manufacture, and how it is already compensated for in allowances elsewhere, also, how many threads of metric fine are required to securely hold a tank together.
> I appreciate that you may well have more experience in evaluating mods and tanks from a subjective aesthetic and flavour perspective than I do, however you are stepping into a domain and attempting to argue in a domain that you know little of. Had you been an engineer, and come at me with a sound technical argument, we could have a great debate, and I question why you feel the need to argue based on nonsensical opinion?
> 
> ...


Never been an engineer or glassblower - this is highly informative .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> All I can say is;
> You clearly don't know about stacked errors in mass manufacture, and how it is already compensated for in allowances elsewhere, also, how many threads of metric fine are required to securely hold a tank together.
> I appreciate that you may well have more experience in evaluating mods and tanks from a subjective aesthetic and flavour perspective than I do, however you are stepping into a domain and attempting to argue in a domain that you know little of. Had you been an engineer, and come at me with a sound technical argument, we could have a great debate, and I question why you feel the need to argue based on nonsensical opinion?


The Zeus i have in front of me, once the threading catches it doesn't even have 1mm of threading available and is far from super fine threading, when it catches enough to be able to let go without the base falling off but it's only just clinging on you have 0.5mm at most but the base isn't really secure and i don't need an engineering background to see the deck is now sitting lower in the chamber and it would effect the airflow towers that should slot into cutout sections in the ceiling of the chamber and need to touch the top for the airflow design to work. The Zeus has a cage an extra 1mm glass would protrude past the bottom of the caging covering the threading so it can't be done up. It also threads to the outer perimeter rather than deck to chamber so anything other than the threading being done up all the way would just result in the deck flooding out and you would only be able to drink e-liquid not vape it. If you could show me a picture of your Zeus with a 1mm longer glass (if it doesn't protrude past the cage it has to be the original sized glass)?

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/21)

Timwis said:


> The Zeus i have in front of me, once the threading catches it doesn't even have 1mm of threading available and is far from super fine threading, when it catches enough to be able to let go without the base falling off but it's only just clinging on you have 0.5mm at most but the base isn't really secure and i don't need an engineering background to see the deck is now sitting lower in the chamber and it would effect the airflow towers that should slot into cutout sections in the ceiling of the chamber and need to touch the top for the airflow design to work. The Zeus has a cage an extra 1mm glass would protrude past the bottom of the caging covering the threading so it can't be done up. It also threads to the outer perimeter rather than deck to chamber so anything other than the threading being done up all the way would just result in the deck flooding out and you would only be able to drink e-liquid not vape it. If you could show me a picture of your Zeus with a 1mm longer glass (if it doesn't protrude past the cage it has to be the original sized glass)?



Please re-read my messages and use that gumption you purport, as apposed trying to exercise your false vanity.

I provided a suggestion to fellow 'forumites', attached to a secondary proposal, and .... a further suggestion should it in fact be to large, all because I KNOW about stacked errors and how to work with them. I even suggested using a vernier to confirm same, however you allowed your ego, and a desire to be seen as the winner in a game where everyone loses to get in the way  ... Your egotistical outbursts in areas you have no knowledge do nothing to inspire confidence in your claimed professional? unbiased? reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Please re-read my messages and use that gumption you purport, as apposed trying to exercise your false vanity.
> 
> I provided a suggestion to fellow 'forumites', attached to a secondary proposal, and .... a further suggestion should it in fact be to large, all because I KNOW about stacked errors and how to work with them. I even suggested using a vernier to confirm same, however you allowed your ego, and a desire to be seen as the winner in a game where everyone loses to get in the way  ... Your egotistical outbursts in areas you have no knowledge do nothing to inspire confidence in your claimed professional? unbiased? reviews.


WOW...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/21)

Interesting measurements here;
The Zeus X manufacturers spec is a glass height of 21mm +-0.5mm, however the "Femaga" replacement bubble glass, (_clone glass, bought from VapeKing_), is 22mm, (_already a full mm taller, and 0.5mm out of spec_.), however when I measure the additional space available after allowing for two turns of metric fine, I measure an additional 1.1mm, meaning I could have gone 2.1mm larger albeit that it would have been out of spec. yet would work perfectly!


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

Any updates from anyone regarding the juice question?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Any updates from anyone regarding the juice question?



... and Viper_SA yanks the derailed thread back onto it's tracks 

I've read about all the infamous tank cracking on this forum, however I never experienced it and am intrigued by it, particularly in that there is no logical explanation other than a remote possibility that the thermal conductivity of certain eliquids / flavourants is short of phenomenal? ...as there isn't a chemical reaction as far as I can tell  ... If I am correct? ... then allowing for some movement would be the answer, ie. letting the o-rings do their job on sealing and expansion and NOT over-tightening the tank?


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> ... and Viper_SA yanks the derailed thread back onto it's tracks
> 
> I've read about all the infamous tank cracking on this forum, however I never experienced it and am intrigued by it, particularly in that there is no logical explanation other than a remote possibility that the thermal conductivity of certain eliquids / flavourants is short of phenomenal? ...as there isn't a chemical reaction as far as I can tell  ... If I am correct? ... then allowing for some movement would be the answer, ie. letting the o-rings do their job on sealing and expansion and NOT over-tightening the tank?



I think it's more a question af acidic juices eating away at the plastic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I think it's more a question af acidic juices eating away at the plastic.



I'm afraid I don't know enough about the chemical makeup of the "guilty" eliquids to comment ... maybe one of the DIY experts can provide some insight, as I'd sure love to understand the underlying cause(s)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Any updates from anyone regarding the juice question?





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Please re-read my messages and use that gumption you purport, as apposed trying to exercise your false vanity.
> 
> I provided a suggestion to fellow 'forumites', attached to a secondary proposal, and .... a further suggestion should it in fact be to large, all because I KNOW about stacked errors and how to work with them. I even suggested using a vernier to confirm same, however you allowed your ego, and a desire to be seen as the winner in a game where everyone loses to get in the way  ... Your egotistical outbursts in areas you have no knowledge do nothing to inspire confidence in your claimed professional? unbiased? reviews.


Your post was an outburst, as was your last arrogant patronising outburst i simply don't think people should just buy a glass 1mm longer because even if you can get it on it effects other things a photo of the original Zeus just because of the design of the cage would show if you could get the threading done up enough to have a secure tank, even so the deck would flood and the airflow design would no longer be lined up, but of course no photo? Top to bottom airflow designs will also not line up. I was actually asking Brent from Bearded Viking Customs about their Acrylic tanks about whether they crack with certain juices and asked about this issue and he confirmed with the Zeus original you would get a flooded deck and the towers would no longer be in the correct position even if a glass larger would even fit he also mentioned he has just had a load of returns on tubes for the Dead Rabbit V2 RTA just over 0.2mm because it caused issues!

This also wasn't an outburst i just don't agree with you, but look back at your responses full of personal insults and arrogance! Are you going to call me a communist again?.

You were the same on this thread below getting more and more patronising to people the more they disagreed with you and after 5 pages before it became obvious you were completely wrong and you didn't actually know what you were talking about not one apology to anyone you had patronised, nice bloke!!!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/single-vs-multi-battery-mods.t68682/#post-875932

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/single-vs-dual-battery-device-poll.t68839/#post-878018

Anyone can just get pics, diagrams and pockets of information off the internet to look intelligent but they generally get found out!


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I think it's more a question af acidic juices eating away at the plastic.


I asked Brent from Bearded Vaping Customs and from what he says it's not quite the issue some think but he said how it happens is the plastic hardens on the inside which then can cause a crack but then also said you could still use a cracked tank! He also said he hasn't known any of his Acrylic tanks to crack!


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I asked Brent from Bearded Vaping Customs and from what he says it's not quite the issue some think but he said how it happens is the plastic hardens on the inside which then can cause a crack but then also said you could still use a cracked tank! He also said he hasn't known any of his Acrylic tanks to crack!



I don't know about using a cracked tank. One of my very first el-cheapo Chinese AIO setups before joining this forum in 2015 became so brittle that it leaked like a mofo and eventually all the threading came off etc. until it was totally scrap. This process happened within two to three tanks of running a citrus juice. Think the device had X6 somewhere in it's name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I don't know about using a cracked tank. One of my very first el-cheapo Chinese AIO setups before joining this forum in 2015 became so brittle that it leaked like a mofo and eventually all the threading came off etc. until it was totally scrap. This process happened within two to three tanks of running a citrus juice. Think the device had X6 somewhere in it's name.


Neither would i, i just tried to get info for you and passed on what he said!


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

Even worse than i thought when magnified, no wonder there wasn't a response of the photo i asked for with 1mm larger glass fitted to the Zeus which is on his list and instead diverted by throwing insults. When magnified the glass actually sits on a thin shelf any added size can only be done by lifting the whole top section (with chamber) turning the deck into a flood plain no point even pointing out it would also mean the airflow towers would no longer slot properly in place because airflow would be the least of your problems!




I should be able to disagree without being personally insulted and as far as reviews i have only posted 1 of my last 4 on this forum because of abuse from the same member simply because i believe in a fairer society, not even vape related. I have been attacked many times on here it seems unlike on other forums where people disagree all the time without throwing insults some on here are ill equipped with coping with being questioned without throwing insults and temper tantrums. I noticed the insults thrown at me on this thread was liked by another member who in the past told me to go piss in the Thames and then spent time and effort googling to find the name of my local river to try to be more insulting, very sad!


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/21)

Timothy, timothy, timothy ...Lets analyse this thread shall we.

The thread is Viper_SA’s request for a solution to using certain juices in PTMC / Polycarobonate / Plastic tanks, to which I responded with;

Why not replace the plastic with glass and be done with your concerns ... Try these guys Glassblowing Industries I've used them to make up a few glass tanks for me, (albeit mine breaking through bumps and knocks as apposed acidic? juice), and the bonus is they are less than half the price of store bought replacement glass. I also typically sneak in an extra mm in length, (which on a 24mm dia glass tank, will provide almost half a ml of additional capacity )

Your response was sarcastic as;

Do they also supply the extra 1mm chimney extension so the extra 1mm in length glass actually fits?

I politely responded in turn with;

There is a proviso on the additional 1mm ... that you have enough thread and or play to get away with it ... to which I'm managed to get away with it on all the tanks I've replaced glass on so far ... nonetheless ... confirm it with a vernier beforehand.

You continued your sarcasm as;

So which are the tanks this has worked on then? because i can't think of a single tank i own which would allow for a glass 1mm bigger in length to fit even with your explanation, i just don't want people ordering glass sections for their tanks thinking they will get an extra ml of capacity to find out they don't even fit!

Again, I responded calmly with;

These are ones I've managed to easily squeeze extra length onto. The assumption is that you use your gumption, and check before ordering, (worst case scenario is that you could sand the glass height down easily with 1000 grit water paper). Zeus X Zeus Single Coil Destiny Fat Rabbit Fat Pig, (You can go an additional 1.7mm) MD There will be others in the future as I do tend to bump them over in my workshop fairly regularly

And again you attacked …

This is your typical approach to anyone that dares to contradict his majesties timothy’s commands … look at the way you dish out autocratic instructions to people posting incorrectly on the open forum. Why haven't you attacked VapeKing for their supply of tanks that are 1mm taller than standard?

I am shocked that you haven’t been banned from this forum … I could go on and cite the same examples in other threads where you blatantly attack individuals and then feign innocence and attempt to transpose your guilt on them … there is a name for people such as yourself, and at this stage … I choose to rather leave a forum that is in support of sociopaths such as yourself, (yes, look it up timothy, and learn about yourself, self knowledge is empowering).

It has been fun, I have learned a lot, however unlike you, I chose to be on this forum, I don't need to be here to sustain a business built on bullsh#t. That said;
There are a few people here that have tanks, mods and other equipment I have either built and or modified for them, so to them and any others that do wish to stay in contact with me … feel free, you have my contact details, and I bid you all farewell.


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

Disagreeing is not attacking but throwing insults is, not even going to read it after you patronisingly opened the post with 


Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Timothy, timothy, timothy


!


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

Am I the only one that's left confused and unsure of what to make if this thread? Things went rather pear-shaped real quick and I'm still hoping for more replies regarding my original question. Perhaps the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can close this off to further replies, or delete it entirely and I can ask the question again and hope the thread doesn't get derailed again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Am I the only one that's left confused and unsure of what to make if this thread? Things went rather pear-shaped real quick and I'm still hoping for more replies regarding my original question. Perhaps the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can close this off to further replies, or delete it entirely and I can ask the question again and hope the thread doesn't get derailed again?


I did pass on the info i tried to find for you because i personally don't know apart from i put any juice in my tanks including the Pioneer and have never had a tank crack which makes me think they might be more resilient these days but don't know that as a fact!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I did pass on the info i tried to find for you because i personally don't know apart from i put any juice in my tanks including the Pioneer and have never had a tank crack which makes me think they might be more resilient these days but don't know that as a fact!



I appreciate that, but I was hoping for specific names and or ingredients to avoid. Not trying to put any juice manufacturers in a bad light, but would be nice to know which of their juices to avoid for that particular tank. At least I now have 2 juices I know are safe because I've used them with no issues thus far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Am I the only one that's left confused and unsure of what to make if this thread? Things went rather pear-shaped real quick and I'm still hoping for more replies regarding my original question. Perhaps the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can close this off to further replies, or delete it entirely and I can ask the question again and hope the thread doesn't get derailed again?





Viper_SA said:


> I appreciate that, but I was hoping for specific names and or ingredients to avoid. Not trying to put any juice manufacturers in a bad light, but would be nice to know which of their juices to avoid for that particular tank. At least I now have 2 juices I know are safe because I've used them with no issues thus far.


I just don't know but the Pioneer is PCTG which has better chemical resistance than PC or PETG i think to avoid it cracking but where i found that info out wasn't vape specific but it is used for drinks bottles and many drinks are acidic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I just don't know but the Pioneer is PCTG which has better chemical resistance than PC or PETG i think to avoid it cracking but where i found that info out wasn't vape specific but it is used for drinks bottles and many drinks are acidic!



Most drinks bottles I know are PET AND Polypropylene. Interesting fact. Must be those new stiff designer bottles everyone is running around with. The drinks bottles I'm referring to are all disposable. Interesting fact PET bottles are recycled into that lekker fleece material for clothing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Most drinks bottles I know are PET AND Polypropylene. Interesting fact. Must be those new stiff designer bottles everyone is running around with. The drinks bottles I'm referring to are all disposable. Interesting fact PET bottles are recycled into that lekker fleece material for clothing.


These are stiffer refillable bottles for sports and stuff!

https://campfirepremiums.com/faq/pr...e-terephthalate-glycol-properties-definition/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/21)

Morning all, @Viper_SA you wont be able to get a glass section for your Pioneer as it is threaded. You may be able to get an acrylic version made by Bearded Viking Customs. I've had several previous tanks that had acrylic replacement tank sections and they hold up against these acidic juices very well.

I found these articles online, one of them gives a nice list, the rest are interesting reading. I have only vaped tobacco's in my Pioneer, so I can't comment on fruity juices.

https://thevapemall.com/blog/what-causes-some-eliquids-to-damage-tanks/

http://www.discountvapers.com/liquids-and-tanks/

https://fugginvapor.com/blogs/news/factors-that-can-crack-a-plastic-vape-tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stranger (15/3/21)

On this site
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors/warnlist

It has a very informative list of potential tank cracker juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (15/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Morning all, @Viper_SA you wont be able to get a glass section for your Pioneer as it is threaded. You may be able to get an acrylic version made by Bearded Viking Customs. I've had several previous tanks that had acrylic replacement tank sections and they hold up against these acidic juices very well.
> 
> I found these articles online, one of them gives a nice list, the rest are interesting reading. I have only vaped tobacco's in my Pioneer, so I can't comment on fruity juices.
> 
> ...


Yep i have one of those 59seconds Facebook Messenger recordings where Brent does try to explain the juice cracking and plastic tanks issue and confirms his Acrylic tanks don't crack, if i could transfer it to here for people to listen i would but it can't be done, at least i can't work out how to do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

